# Looking For A Campground Near Aurora, Il



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Headed to northern Illinois (Aurora/Dekalb area) late Sept, and looking for a good campground. Plan to have the kids and grandkids come out for a campfire (and beer). Looked at Shabbona lake, but they don't allow beer. Any suggestions ?

Big family so I prefer to NOT pay visitor fees.

Rich


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Although it is a bit north of Dekalb, you should consider Rock Cut State Park. Although they don't allow alcohol either, we have found that if you don't give the camp host any reason to stop at your site, they don't bother you. We are very fortunate to have this park just a few short minutes from our home and we enjoy it's many recreational opportunities each year.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> Although it is a bit north of Dekalb, you should consider Rock Cut State Park. Although they allow alcohol either, we have found that if you don't give the camp host any reason to stop at your site, they don't bother you. We are very fortunate to have this park just a few short minutes from our home and we enjoy it's many recreational opportunities each year.


Ditto... We had the inaugural overnight in there our 290RLS as we towed back from Holmans' . Even though it was late April, it looked like a nice state park and we made a mental note to consider visiting it again.


----------

